# Stick It Anchor Pin



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Those of you that went to the Florida Sportsman Show this weekend may have seen this item. If you didn't then go towww.stickitanchorpins.com and check it out. I am going to become a dealer for them up here. If anyone would like to get one, I am putting together an order. If I order at least 10 I can get free shipping and everyone will save. If I can order 10, or more, I will let them go $64.95. That is $10 off the regular price, plus no shipping. email me [email protected]or call 850-936-9659. 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like the poorman's power pole.

Gotta be great for kayaks and smaller skiffs.

Good stuff Bill.


----------



## SkinnyWater (Oct 4, 2007)

I started to get one at the show, but wasn't sure how well it would hold a 19' bay boat or for that matter if I'd be fishing the flats enough to justify it. When I sell the Griff Craft, I hope to get a kayak or preferably a Gheenoe for the flats and lakes. It would be great for either of those.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I have 10 of these on order and should be in Friday.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Have them in stock. $64.95 until March 15.


----------



## jj (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like a Cajun Anchor which has been out quite a while.

http://www.cajunanchor.com/


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

True. There are few other similar products out, but what I like about this one, over the others that I have seen, is the T handle. This makes it easier to push into a harder bottom and easier to pull out. Especially if your hands are wet. The Stick It is a little less expensive and comes with 12" and 72" lanyard and storage clips.


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you still have any? How much? Will it work with an 18' pontoon boat?


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I have one.It works great! Could not be more pleased. Very easy to deploy and very quiet!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to have to stick with the ol' rubber coated mushroom anchor technique. Pretty cool looking tool though. Good luck with the sales.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

ill buy one when you got one.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

he has them in-stock now. they work great! i bought one last week.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Yep, still got a couple. And I will order more.


----------

